# 211/411 - L2.62 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I had to turn my 411 off today to move it and when I plugged it back in, I got L262.

Is there any info on any fixes on enhancedments?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks to Scott Grezkowski at another forum 

Major Changes:

HD Local Downmapping support (local DMA only - currently only NY and LA available) and downmapping menu option in Local channels screen Improvement for timers for VCR setup Support for independent SD/HD aspect ratio control in the view banner (equivalent to 811) Low-level a/v driver support / changes to support MPEG4 channels / closed captioning

Improvements:

Remote low battery indicator in browse bannerMore updates for reset issues on boot-upImprove local channel identification in channel listImprove 129 authorization pop-up on initial boot-upNew inactivity screen saver graphicsImprove synchronization of video and audio when using timers


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have notes on the way. Be interesting to see if I get the same list or not.

Saweetness, please edit your post and fully credit your source by inserting a link to the original post.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp just found this post again...

- I didn't wanna advertise another message board. So i gave the guys name instead, do you want the url still?

Thanks, Trev


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Jason Nipp just found this post again...
> 
> - I didn't wanna advertise another message board. So i gave the guys name instead, do you want the url still?
> 
> Thanks, Trev


Credit the source and the original post. Put up a link only to that post.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's what I got, yes it looks like they gave me almost the same thing.

*Software version: L2.62 for the 211/411*

*Major Changes:*


HD Features enabled right support (allows viewing / use of HD content / features based on CSG account management)
HD Local Downmapping support (local DMA only - currently only NY and LA available) and downmapping menu option in Local channels screen XDS support for timers to ERD devices in the VCR Setup menu.
Support for independent SD/HD aspect ratio control in the view banner (equivalent to 811)
Low-level a/v driver support / changes to support MPEG4 channels / closed captioning
*Fixes:*


Remote low battery indicator in browse banner
More updates for reset issues on boot-up
Fix for local channels sometimes missing from channel list
Fix for missing 129 authorization pop-up on initial boot-up
New inactivity screen saver graphics
Fix for pop-up 533 not dropping after saving changes in Local channel menu
Fix for loss of video if timers fire on audio only channels (e.g. Sirius)


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> HD Features enabled right support (allows viewing / use of HD content / features based on CSG account management)


What on earth is this in reference to? I seem to have lost my magic decoder ring.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

BoisePaul said:


> What on earth is this in reference to? I seem to have lost my magic decoder ring.


I believe this item refers to the new policy that if you do not subscribe to HD content from Dish, the OTA tuner will be disabled unless you pay a $6 "HD Enabling" fee. I think this means that "HD Enabling/Disabling" has been activated.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Aha. That makes sense.


----------



## jaanuu40 (Mar 2, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Here's what I got, yes it looks like they gave me almost the same thing.
> 
> *Software version: L2.62 for the 211/411*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately my HD Local downmapping does not work, and Dish Support cannot help me resolving the issue.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Why is this thread still a sticky. 211 is up to 2.66 release now.


----------

